# Transfer Punch question



## Califo (Oct 13, 2014)

...so I made a mistake on a pen, not surprising, but assembled it anyway.  After it was assembled that mistake was bothering me and so I tried to punch out the components out of a slimline in order to see if I could fix it.   While punching the clip and pen tip, I changed the looks of my "mistake pen" to a "ruined pen'.  My question is *how do you secure the blank in place, without ruining it, in order to punch out any components?*  I am sure most of you veterans have experienced this situation.  Do you use a vise or use any other method to hold the blank in place?

Thanks for any input.


----------



## ssajn (Oct 13, 2014)

I use one of those round rubber like discs you use to get lids off jars. Another thing you can do is wrap the blanks with rubber bands to help get a grip.


----------



## William Menard (Oct 13, 2014)

PSI sells a pair of pliers that are rubber coated......Locking Soft-Grip Pliers for Pen Dissembly at Penn State Industries


----------



## SteveG (Oct 13, 2014)

I simply hold the pen in my hand, some times I will wrap in tape or other soft material to get a better grip. Then, using the largest size punch that will fit, begin tapping with a hammer. This next point is important: use many light hammer taps rather than a few hard blows (Think 100 taps, not 5 or 6). This allows better control and less damage to any internal pen parts. I do this seated at my bench, hand holding the pen part in my lap. This results in the pen hardware being caught in my lap instead of going off to that mysterious location where it cannot be found until at least tomorrow.:biggrin:


----------



## Califo (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Gents for the replies.  SteveG, appreciate the note on taking it easy.  Patience sometimes gets the best of me.  It's ironic that I took penturning to get away from the office hustle/bustle and learn to relax but yet I can't learn to tap 100 times instead of 2 whacks to a delicate pen.

Much appreciated


----------



## triw51 (Oct 13, 2014)

I use the three jaw chuck to hold the blank (wrapped in a piece of rubber) then using the largest punch that slides in, then use the tail stock to push the part out.


----------



## MarkSkells (Apr 12, 2015)

*Pen Disassembly*

I have found that if I protect the barrel with a piece of rubber or neoprene, a drill press vice has enough gripping power and doesn't mar the barrel.


----------



## ed4copies (Apr 13, 2015)

triw51 said:


> I use the three jaw chuck to hold the blank (wrapped in a piece of rubber) then using the largest punch that slides in, then use the tail stock to push the part out.


 
I've never tried this, but it sure sounds good.

If I ever need to get one apart (unlikely, of course), I will try this!!:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## KenV (Apr 13, 2015)

This approach does not work well on most click pens --  the click mechanism will not take the blunt force trauma well.  (if one builds special sleeves, tis possible to press out the click mechanism sometimes).

If you purchase the very nice pens from Lazerlinz, you have only one shot --   they do not come lose without damage.


----------



## Rick_G (Apr 13, 2015)

I just hold it in my hand.  Almost impossible to hit it to hard as it slips a little.  I also have a pair of soft leather gloves I will sometimes wear for a better grip and protection for my hand from the nib end.  I have tried other methods and almost always wound up damaging the finish


----------



## bobleibo (Apr 13, 2015)

SteveG said:


> I simply hold the pen in my hand, some times I will wrap in tape or other soft material to get a better grip. Then, using the largest size punch that will fit, begin tapping with a hammer. This next point is important: use many light hammer taps rather than a few hard blows (Think 100 taps, not 5 or 6). This allows better control and less damage to any internal pen parts. I do this seated at my bench, hand holding the pen part in my lap. This results in the pen hardware being caught in my lap instead of going off to that mysterious location where it cannot be found until at least tomorrow.:biggrin:


 
100% agree with this one. Holding in your hand and tapping the part out gives the entire process a "softer" approach vs. banging it on anything that is solid. Never damaged a pen that I was trying to take apart yet......
my fingers are another story :frown:


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 21, 2015)

triw51 said:


> I use the three jaw chuck to hold the blank (wrapped in a piece of rubber) then using the largest punch that slides in, then use the tail stock to push the part out.



I usually just hold the pen part in my hand and tap it out with little taps, never thought of using the tail stock... probably would have saved a few more pens... 

I had to break down my headstock last week and saw a post where someone had suggested using the tail stock to push the spindle out... work much better than my old method of whacking it with a rubber hammer... took about 15 minutes to complete disassemble the head stock whereas it sometimes would take 20 to 30 minutes with the rubber mallet, just to get the spindle to back out a little.


----------



## Wood Butcher (Apr 22, 2015)

I wrote a tutorial that is in the library that will tell you how to disassemble the slimline, works well and saves the transmission.
WB


----------



## flyitfast (Apr 22, 2015)

Penn State sells a vise grip with special padded jaws for pen disassembly.  I couldn't get a copy of the link, but the part no. is  PKDISGRIP.  It works great without damage to the pen blank.
gordon


----------



## wyone (Apr 23, 2015)

I normally hold it in my hand.  I have a pair of the pliers, but worry about damage still.  I have decided the next time I do need one, I am just going to find a small block and drill a hole twice as deep and just barely larger than the transmission..  set it on my bench.. the blank on the block.. then I can lightly tap, not worry about damage and not have to try and find the transmission


----------

